# uk visa for husband with British pregnant wife



## masta575 (Sep 18, 2018)

I am Libyan and My wife is a British citizen and we are married since two years ago . she is pregnant now and as you know the situation in tripoli Libya is getting worse everyday specially in the medical care side and security system because of the civil war -(we lost our first baby last Jan. 2018 because of bad medical procedure ) therefore we would like to move to UK before delivering time . By the way i am working as purser flight crew with AFRIQIYAH AIR WAYS with experience more than fifteen years , and my wife is working as training HR manger with experience more than fifteen years working with Libyan post and telecommunication holding company 

I wish you can help with our case 

You cant imagine how much is very important for me to take care of my wife and our babe and be with her god willing when she delivering the baby , 

with our regards


----------

